# Pooch Test, Please



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is one of our yearling does, Delais. She will be a FF but we were having a hard time catching her in heat, so we just let her run with the buck for about a month. What do you think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

right now I am gonna say no -- but she may not be far enough along


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I say for sure yes.
beth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm going to say yes.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I hope you are right! I want to see this doe's udder! She has a huge/wide escutcheon and I want to see a freshened daughter of Royal's.


----------

